

Chris Anderson Leaving Wired for Robots - marshallp
http://nymag.com/daily/intel/2012/11/chris-anderson-leaving-wired-for-robots.html

======
nacker
"His successor has not yet been named, but already, observers online are
calling for a female replacement. In the words of Wired reporter Steve
Silberman, "It's been a boys' club for too long.""

Well, that gave me a laugh! Anyone else?

[http://www.springerlink.com/content/vg7322727mgl1875/fulltex...](http://www.springerlink.com/content/vg7322727mgl1875/fulltext.html?MUD=MP)

~~~
colmvp
Indeed. I can't imagine saying, "this company has far too many white people
for far too long! We have to market ourselves to African Americans, Latinos,
and Asians!"

~~~
nacker
On deeper reflection, this apparently trivial "tech-news-pc-item" has more
significance to me than just another signpost on the socio-sexual-cultural
degeneration narrative that I see being played out every day.

I was an early reader of Wired, and at one point in the 90's I was proud of my
complete collection going back to the second issue. A very long time ago, both
for "culture" and for me. I have always been one of those people who are ahead
of "culture" by five to ten years - and this has not been necessarily a good
thing, more of a burden, in fact.

It is, of course, pretty random that this news-snippet should mention the
movement of a male writer from Wired to a Robot-focussed publication, with the
additional laugh-tag of his possible replacement by an affirmative-action
femnerd. But is this indicative of a something more general, and novel?

Wired used to be a tech mag for techies about the internet. Now the internet
seems to be more and more focussed on (crap) like Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest
etc. Women's stuff, and (yeah, I am unapologetically un-PC about everything)
20-something BS. It's beginning to feel really old and suffocating.

Where are the MEN going? It seems to me that they are heading for hardware.
Robots. 3D Printing. Drones. It's not about money. It's about getting away
from the goddamn women. I really think this is the ur-impulse that took us
from the caves to where we are today. Discuss.

~~~
marshallp
That's why I submitted it. The new thing is robots but the mainstream still
thinks web is the new tech. As people shift to mobile, the ad revenue won't be
there, google's already experiencing this. The smart money's going to
robotics, as it should. There's way more money and societal value in
disrupting the physical world.

~~~
nacker
Damn! marshallp, I didn't realize your intent! What can I say? You are
absolutely right, in bucketloads!

~~~
marshallp
Yesh, I'm trying to intentionally seed HN with machine learning, robotics,
immortality tech (focused ultrasound, radiosurgery) to break the web filter
bubble. PG and his crew should be getting into the AI/biomed bubble.

~~~
nacker
PG and his crew are guaranteed to be far outside the AI/biomed bubble. You
need to talk to the Chinese soon, Bubba. Try Goertzel.

